

Show HN: WordPress Theme Builder for Mac, Win and Linux - mattront
http://pinegrow.com/wordpress-theme-builder.html

======
ereckers
This is really interesting. I haven't tried it, but it's definitely a new
approach to designing WordPress themes (as far as I know).

Ok, I've got ask. Why isn't pinegrow.com built on WordPress?

~~~
mattront
It's built with Pinegrow as a static HTML page, with documentation part done
with Jekyll. For some sites static HTML works better than CMS.

But the plan is that we soon transition to WP because we need more flexible
documentation / support section with tags, categories and multiple users.

